# Kühlblock für ZOTAC RTX 3080 AMP HOLO



## ChrisBln82 (21. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich erhalte die Tage meine RTX 3080 AMP HOLO von Zotac. Gibt es für diese Karte bereits einen Kühlblock oder ist da was passendes angekündigt? Danke Euch.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2020)

Es ist immer eine schlechte Idee sich Grafikkarten zu kaufen und dann nach einem Kühler zu suchen. Besser ist zu schauen was für Kühler verfügbar sind und sich dann zur Grafikkarte zu entscheiden. 
Denn es ist nichts neues das es nicht für jede Grafikkarte ein Kühler zu kaufen gibt.

Aber von EK habe ich dazu was gefunden:

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-quantum-vector-trinity-rtx-3080-3090-d-rgb-nickel-plexi
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-quantum-vector-trinity-rtx-3080-3090-d-rgb-nickel-acetal
Bei anderen Hersteller musst mal selbst suchen oder warten ob andere User noch dazu was einstellen.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (21. Dezember 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Es ist immer eine schlechte Idee sich Grafikkarten zu kaufen und dann nach einem Kühler zu suchen. Besser ist zu schauen was für Kühler verfügbar sind und sich dann zur Grafikkarte zu entscheiden.
> Denn es ist nichts neues das es nicht für jede Grafikkarte ein Kühler zu kaufen gibt.
> 
> Aber von EK habe ich dazu was gefunden:
> ...



Grundsätzlich hast Du mit dem "zuerst nach einem Kühlblock schauen" ja recht. Momentan hat man bezüglich der Verfügbarkeit der RTX-Karten aber ja nicht unbedingt unendlich Auswahl . Danke Dir aber auf jeden Fall schonmal für die Empfehlungen, hat mir sehr geholfen


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2020)

Mit den Kühler sieht es manchmal noch schlechter aus, da nicht für jede Grafikkarte immer ein Kühler hergestellt wird.

Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich selbst eine Grafikkarte von Zotac verbaut und der einzige Hersteller der dazu ein Kühler hatte war Alphacool und zu der Zeit war es noch nicht mal ein Fullcover Kühler. Das größere Problem war aber das der Kühler über 1 1/2 Monate nicht lieferbar war und so tauschte ich am ende meine 1070er Grafikkarte gegen eine 1070er MSI aus dem Rechner meines Sohnes, weil für die MSI ich direkt ein Fullcover Kühler von EK bekommen konnte.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (21. Dezember 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit den Kühler sieht es manchmal noch schlechter aus, da nicht für jede Grafikkarte immer ein Kühler hergestellt wird.
> 
> Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich selbst eine Grafikkarte von Zotac verbaut und der einzige Hersteller der dazu ein Kühler hatte war Alphacool und zu der Zeit war es noch nicht mal ein Fullcover Kühler. Das größere Problem war aber das der Kühler über 1 1/2 Monate nicht lieferbar war und so tauschte ich am ende meine 1070er Grafikkarte gegen eine 1070er MSI aus dem Rechner meines Sohnes, weil für die MSI ich direkt ein Fullcover Kühler von EK bekommen konnte.



Jetzt muss ich nochmal fragen: Besteht ein Unterschied zwischen Kühler und Kühlblock? Oder anders gefragt: Ist bei den von Dir verlinkten Produkten alles dabei, was ich für die Kühlung der Grafikkarte benötige?


----------



## IICARUS (21. Dezember 2020)

Kühler und Kühlblock ist das selbe.

Es besteht nur ein Unterschied ob es ein Fullcover ist und bei meinen verlinkten Kühler ist es immer ein Fullcover Kühler.
Mit Fullcover wird bezeichnet das der Wasserkreislauf im Block GPU und auch VRAM inkl. der Spannungswandler mit durchläuft. ALC hatte früher Klühlblöcke die nur die GPU gekühlt haben und der Rest immer noch mit Luft gekühlt wurde.

Mittlerweile stellen aber alle Hersteller Fullcover Kühler her, es seiden es handelt sich um ein Universal Kühler.
Mit solch einem Kühler ist zumindest was den Kühler selbst anbelangt alles dabei. Manchmal muss aber noch eine Backplate dazu bestellt werden, da sonst die Schrauben nicht passen. Es gibt aber auch Kühler wo die original Backplate mit eingeplant wird und dann wurde vom Hersteller schon bereits alles darauf so angepasst, das alles passen wird.

Mit EK musst meist eine Backplate dazu bestellen, mit Bykski wird normalerweise die eigne Backplate wieder mit verbaut.
Dazu musst jeweils immer die Produktbeschreibung dazu lesen oder falls vorhanden auch mal eine Einbauanleitung.


----------



## ChrisBln82 (21. Dezember 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Kühler und Kühlblock ist das selbe.
> 
> Es besteht nur ein Unterschied ob es ein Fullcover ist und bei meinen verlinkten Kühler ist es immer ein Fullcover Kühler.
> Mit Fullcover wird bezeichnet das der Wasserkreislauf im Block GPU und auch VRAM inkl. der Spannungswandler mit durchläuft. ALC hatte früher Klühlblöcke die nur die GPU gekühlt haben und der Rest immer noch mit Luft gekühlt wurde.
> ...



Klasse, vielen Dank für die Erklärung . Die Backplate hätte ich jetzt tatsächlich übersehen. Momentan hab ich ja noch meine 1080 Ti mit einem Kühler von Alphacool im Rechner. Ich meine, da war die Backplate damals dabei. Bin aber nicht mehr sicher.

EDIT: Habe mir die von Dir verlinkten Kühler nochmal angesehen und die Kompatibilität mit der AMP HOLO wird dort "visuell" bestätigt, d.h. der Hersteller geht anhand von Bildern der Karte davon aus, dass der Kühler passt. Nun frage ich mich natürlich, wie zuverlässig die Einschätzungen sind. Gibts da Erfahrungswerte bzw. kann man sich auf deren Aussagen in der Regel verlassen?


----------



## ChrisBln82 (30. Dezember 2020)

So, kleines Update für alle, die es interessiert:

Habe heute den empfohlenen Kühlkörper + Backplate erhalten und gerade alles eingebaut. Zuerst einmal kann ich sagen, dass die Komponenten für die AMP HOLO einwandfrei passen und ich alles wie vorgesehen problemlos montieren konnte .

War überrascht, dass der Kühlkörper deutlich geringere Ausmaße hat als der für meine 1080 Ti von Alphacool. Gegen letzteren wirkt der neue geradezu filigran . Anscheinend gehen die geringeren Abmessungen aber auch mit einer höheren Temperatur unter Last einher. Während meine 1080 Ti unter Last zwischen 45 und 50° heiß wurde, ist die neue Karte bei um die 65° (getestet mit Kombustor). Kann aber auch sein, dass die 30er- generell heißer als die 10er-Serie werden, i dont know.
Bin jedenfalls froh, nun wieder ein schön leises und halbwegs kühles System zu haben


----------

